# Giant XtC NRS 3 2002 - bad idea?



## tim808 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it a bad idea to buy an old FS bike for a first FS bike?

I noticed a 2002 Giant NRS ($400/obo) & 2001 Giant XTC AC1 ($250).

People are selling off their toys for extra $$ to buy gifts and there may be some good deals coming up.

I recently got a 2007 Fisher Wahoo and don't need a FS. But if the price is right, I'm thinking.....why not?

They have Rock Shox components so I'm thinking that they will need a rebuild and kits are available.......but I hear RS is leak prone even after a rebuild (at least the front shocks).

Boy - as I write this down the more I think this is a bad idea due to the supposedly leak prone RS suspension.....I'd rather be riding instead of fixing bikes.

Pass on them? Thanks!!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Any bike that is 10 years old is going to need a reasonable amount of maintenance. The giant NRS / AC1 series bikes were great bikes for their time, but technology - in particular full suspension technology, has moves so much in the past 5 years never mind 10. Personally I would pass - save the money towards something else in the future.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The NRS is full suspension, but the ride is not plush in any way. It was designed to be *very* efficient (think: 'XC racing') while climbing, which it is. Maybe too efficient ;~) for general trail riding, but that may be a matter of opinion and YMMV. At any rate, if you're looking for a relatively purpose built XC race bike with a somewhat outdated design, the NRS could be for you. If not, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Have a NRS1 on my stable, not the plushest ride out there but gets the job done specially if you like the "feel" of a race bike.

The AC1 is a plusher ride with more travel but more oriented to all mountain with a touch of freeride, is a heavier bike but like the NRS works well for its intended purpose.

From that era the VT is the bike you want but as 006_007 said they're too old to even be considered by today's standards. If you like Giants check for an Anthem, Trance or even a Reign 2009 and newer.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The AC1's suspension design is still used by a lot of bike today. The biggest difference will be in the shock, and that can be replaced.

The NRS's design, on the other hand, has been left behind, and for good reason. It was designed to always pedal with the suspension topped out eliminate bob. It kind works, but the ride is anything but plush, and with modern designs you can get a plush* and* efficient ride.


----------



## tim808 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks!! I guess I'll pass on those bikes. (I found out the AC1 was a large and I need a small...otherwise I might have taken a chance on it)

Besides the AC1, what are other older bikes that are plush? At 46, plush sounds great. I don't mind getting a less expensive, older, heavy, plush bike for now....even if I have to rebuilt the fork or rear suspension. 

I figure I can always invest in a more modern bike after I put in more trail time to know what I want in a bike.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Check out what Sette, Jamis, Diamondback and Mongoose (and prolly others) have to offer. FS rigs even used are more expensive than a equally or better specd hardtail.

I would prefer a well equipped hardtail to a cheap or old full susser any day.


----------



## gears12345 (Apr 7, 2014)

Are you kidding me? These bikes cost over $2000 new. At the time Giant called it there best bike ever made. Giant realized this, because they customers that bought the Giant NRS XTC rarely bought another bike. 
The frames alone in Canada go for $700. 
Snap these up if you can see them for $700 or $800. 
Parts are easy to find if you want to upgrade. 
Gears bike shop mechanic for 10 years.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol. 3 year old thread...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Holy thread resurrection...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Way to resurrect a 3 year old thread. 

Also, the NRS still sucks.


----------



## mumbles_87 (Aug 22, 2016)

I agree. I just bought one for $300 cash. brought it in to a bike shop and all it needed was a rear brake setup...$70 bucks. The mechs said it was a good deal. the bike is in perfect shape otherwise. I havent been riding the past 10 years but I wanted something with higher quality components even if they are a little outdated. The higher end parts even from 10-15 years ago were built with materials that helped against perforation and rust, can take more abuse...its a good bike to re-enter the sport with, mess around with for a couple of years and then if I still love riding move up to something better/newer. 

Cheers,


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Again?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Apparently there's just something about NRS riders...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

This thread is just like the NRS, it won't go away,


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> Apparently there's just something about NRS riders...


I blame Specialized for this.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

noapathy said:


> I blame Specialized for this.


I will too. It's the only reasonable thing to do in cases like this.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> Way to resurrect a 3 year old thread.
> 
> Also, the NRS still sucks.





bad mechanic said:


> Apparently there's just something about NRS riders...


You can only tell it to them, you can't understand it for them.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

So guys are paying premiums for 14 year old stuff? Maybe Specialized was on to something with that design? Also, maybe this is proof that the OP was right in that thread on Giant being the only bike to buy?


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I rode an NRS back early 2000s. I'd never own one again.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

it just wont Die!!!  2004 NRS1 Composite


----------



## cbogue (Jun 19, 2018)

o ya just bringing this back from the dead again...... hows giants warranty for a broken frame?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think this is a record of some sort.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

cbogue said:


> o ya just bringing this back from the dead again...... hows giants warranty for a broken frame?


Great Warranty. But...only for the original owner and you will probably have to provide proof of purchase.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

bikeCOLORADO said:


> Great Warranty. But...only for the original owner and you will probably have to provide proof of purchase.


yep as above.... i know a guys who is on his third anthem frame


----------



## cbogue (Jun 19, 2018)

what kind of proof would a guy need i switched banks and the shop i got it from is closed. its 20 years old..... also what would even the replacement be. ir do they have a stock pile of old frames ready to go. lol


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

no idea on that issue,maybe the shop owner might be contacted?

as for the frame it would be the "bike level"(eg NRS1 composite = Anthem Advanced) equivalent in a Anthem


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

phlegm said:


> I think this is a record of some sort.


No kidding. At this rate maybe I shoulda kept mine after I wrapped it around a tree and put a huge dent in the top tube back in '04. Prolly be back in mint condition right about now. :lol:



cbogue said:


> o ya just bringing this back from the dead again...... hows giants warranty for a broken frame?


If it's a crash on a bike that old, nothing (newer you might get a discounted frame if you're lucky). Otherwise, the others are right. Giant is usually good about warranty situations. If you didn't keep the receipt, you're probably outta luck.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

here in Aus i know Giant doesn't do crash damage at all...its only cracks and or other manufacturing faults


----------

